# Can't find 192.168.1.1



## Goosio (Jun 26, 2008)

I've got a new install of Windows XP in a PC I just built. It boots up okay now, but it doesn't appear to recognize my modem. None of my DSL connections will connect...what stumps me is it won't even recognize the modem. Everything is plugged where it belongs...but when I point my browser toward 192.168.1.1 to configure the modem...nothing. I know the problem isn't the modem because that's what I'm using to connect to the net now thru my laptop. I have the modem hooked up to a wireless router. When I couldn't connect my desktop thru the router, I tried connecting it directly to the modem. Same result.

The modem is a Westell 6100F. When I plugged my desktop into it, the DSL light was constant, but the Internet light was intermittent. It seemed to come on and go off again with no reason or rhyme.

I'm out of tricks. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Goosio (Jun 26, 2008)

Well this doesn't look promising. When I typed ipconfig /all in the command window, here's the response I got, in its entirety:

Windows IP Configuration

That's it. Period.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Goosio (Jun 26, 2008)

The only network adapter listed is "1394 Net Adapter". No X, ? or !. According to the device mgr, it's working fine.

The only item on the device manager with a "!" is a "PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge." That's only 1 out of 4 PCI-to-PCI bridges listed, and the others seem okay. On the problem bridge, the device status is code 12: This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. PCI bus 0, device 5, function 0.


----------



## Goosio (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay, this is interesting. I did my research and learned that 1394 is a firewire network adapter. My modem/router connect via ethernet. So it appears that my PC is not recognizing my ethernet LAN adapter.

I thought I solved the problem - The installation CD that cane with my motherboard had a LAN driver installer on it, but it gave me an error when it ran, something about not being able to find the appropriate files. So I hopped online and downloaded the LAN drivers from here: 

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=&prod_no=1332

Ran the installer and thought the problem was solved. But when I rebooted, it was the same old thing. No new network adapters appeared in the device manager.

BTW, I am running Windows XP on an MSI K9A2 platinum mobo with an AMD Phenom 9950 CPU.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to load the chipset drivers first. The MB documentation should tell you the order the drivers are to be installed in.


----------

